
A Midlife Crisis in the Age of Trump - mimiflynn
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/28/opinion/a-midlife-crisis-in-the-age-of-trump.html
======
cwmoore
A friend suggested to me when I was approaching an age a multiple of ten that
it's good to check achievements, but not to hold yourself to any particular
moment that they _should_ have been completed by, that ages are milestones,
not truly deadlines.

From the article's conclusion: "I went back and recommitted to my “to do
list,” but with one major edit: I deleted “by 40” and added “inshallah”
(Arabic for God willing.)"

